# NEDRA: Drag Racing World Recognizes the Electric Vehicle



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

The East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series (www.ECEDRA.com) has been in negotiations with the IHRA and NHRA for over one year. We have solicited both associations to further expand electric drag racing. I personally spoke with Skooter Peaco, Mike Baker, Kurt Oberholtzer, Jim Weinert on how all organizations can benifit from EV racing. I am very delighted to see all our work is starting to take shape. 

We started an online petition for this cause: 
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/allow-classification-for-electric-drag-cars-electric-dragsters-and-electric-motorcycles/

We would also like to promote our: 
*2012 Drag Racing Expo Event May 18, 2012*
http://www.ecedra.com/2012evdragracingexpo.html

Very soon, both the NHRA and IHRA will be the official record keeping organization for electric drag racing. 

Happy Holidays to All! 

Ronald Adamowicz 
Director 
East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Gentlemen,


I agree this is wonderful news for electric drag racing and IHRA members. This news has nothing to do with the National Electric Drag Racing Association, and should not be published as NEDRA news. This article is misleading and could hurt the recent decision by the IHRA to accept EV racing on their tracks. 

I have been corresponding with both the IHRA and the NHRA to allow electric vehicles into their classifications. The 2012 season should see both organizations design specific classes for all our racers, this decision by the IHRA to adopt safety rules and regulations was the first step.

The East Coast Electric Drag Racing Series will be sponsoring many 2012 events that will be sanctioned by the NHRA and IHRA tracks. ECEDRS will be hosting events in NY, NJ, PA, FL, TN, GA, VA, MO. Looking forward to spreading EV racing, meeting new racers and signing new sponsors.


Happy Holidays!


Ronald Adamowicz
Director
www.ECEDRA.com 






casey.mynott said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The Canadian version of all the hard work done by NEDRA and the IHRA. Thanks to all those in NEDRA and the IHRA who have put in so much time and energy helping change the face of drag racing history!
> 
> ...


----------

